# Directv and dish in 10 years



## onan38 (Jul 17, 2008)

With all the advancements in recent years where do you see Directv and Dish (lets say.) 10 years from now?


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

onan38 said:


> With all the advancements in recent years where do you see Directv and Dish (lets say.) 10 years from now?


holograms. Holosuites, 100% interactive programming,


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I am going to move this to the "General Satellite Discussion" forum since it is about both DIRECTV and Dish Network.


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

10 years from now? 

- The new "SIRIUS XM RADIO" lineup replaced just the XM/SIRIUS channels.

- 60-75% of the channels will be HD. 

- A few "3D" channels for the new 3D TV's that are coming on the market.

- FINALLY an interactive "Weather Channel" (I don't know why they can't do that now with their current interactive technology...the only thing I miss from cable is local on the 8's with temp and other stats).


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

10 years from now - one of those companies won't be around anymore....and it won't be DirecTV.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Ten years from now? The D* HDDVR will finally be reliable. Probably because D* will be buying hardware from Echostar.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

jclewter79 said:


> Ten years from now? The D* HDDVR will finally be reliable. Probably because D* will be buying hardware from Echostar.


Tattoo....Tattoo......come quick.........the plane........the plane..... 

Welcome to ...... :lol:


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Ten years from now... it's hard to say. I think that IPTV will be a much bigger force, and so I think that satellite-based content delivery may very well change to a push service that puts more content on your local receiver for instant retrieval, much like Movies Now on DIRECTV. I think that there will be more content but possibly fewer channels as DVRs make multiple showings unnecessary, so stations that now have multiple showings or infomercials at night will be able to carry more unique content.


----------



## ShawnL25 (Mar 2, 2007)

Whole Home Distribution with 5TB DVR and hopfully DLB.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> 10 years from now - one of those companies won't be around anymore....and it won't be DirecTV.


Funny, wasn't it Dish that bought DirecTV before Justice stepped in?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Ken S said:


> Funny, wasn't it Dish that bought DirecTV before Justice stepped in?


All sorts of ownership things have happened...that's so...so....so... last millenium.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Yes, that's true...DirecTV has been swapped around more than a loose barmaid in Dutch Harbor.


----------



## Redlinetire (Jul 24, 2007)

syphix said:


> - FINALLY an interactive "Weather Channel" (I don't know why they can't do that now with their current interactive technology...the only thing I miss from cable is local on the 8's with temp and other stats).


Dish has this with their newer receivers (at least it's on my 722). You can pull up forecast and radar for your local area with the weather channel playing in the background. Like most interactive stuff it's slow to get there and to load, but it is available...


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Ken S said:


> Yes, that's true...DirecTV has been swapped around more than a loose barmaid in Dutch Harbor.


"Damn she's good.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Redlinetire said:


> Dish has this with their newer receivers (at least it's on my 722). You can pull up forecast and radar for your local area with the weather channel playing in the background. Like most interactive stuff it's slow to get there and to load, but it is available...


I pulled my 301 out of mothballs (long story - not relevant to the topic) and the interactive weather on The Weather Channel works nicely on it as well. Just press select when you see the on screen prompt.


----------



## allargon (May 3, 2007)

10 years from now I hope we are talking about at least deep color 3D 2160p if not 4k or UltraHD.

I'm already wanting 1440p. 1080p is so 2006.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

...both D* and E* are claiming 1,000 HD channels, soon to be 5000 HD channels by "the end of the year", at a minimum resolution of 4320p all the time

...SD-only channels were banned by the FCC as a waste of bandwidth and died a lonely, tortured death.

...all attempts at producing a viable 3D transmission on a flat screen have been abandoned in favor of rapidly advancing _Super-Immersion Holographic_ technology.

...5TB DVRs (no one says "HD" anymore, just like we no longer say "in living color") are available for $9.95.

...auto-configure wireless networking - true _plug-n-play_ has finally arrived, almost!

...movie theaters have folded and are being converted to homeless shelters and flea markets.

...a late 20th century, 27" Sanyo CRT tv in mint condition sells as a collectors item on meBay for just under $20,000. It's called "a national treasure".

...the FCC (NAB) relents and agrees to allow satcos to offer unlimited multiple DMAs.

...HDNet now has 3 channels. HDNet Sports was added in 2015, Unfortunately, Mark Cuban is still bleeding cash and is now down to his last billion.

...Comcast, now officially renamed 'ComCrap', still doesn't carry the HDNets.

...Charlie Ergen is out of the closet and has admitted to subscribing to DirecTV.

...DBSTalk.com has grown to over 600,000, but 10% of us have passed on to that Great Sateliite Dish in the sky.

And finally, Chris Blount & family have retired rich and are livin' large in Fiji.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I think a better question would be how will we watch TV in 10 years? DirecTV and Dish will have to be part of that revolution.

You will have the ability to watch almost all of it on demand. Maybe in the morning, or when you get home from work, from your computer you will look through the various programs offered that day on channels you prefer. You will make up a play list and those will be downloaded to that computer. Add in movies you've requested to that play list, and you'll have what you want to watch. When you sit down at your TV, you'll request a show from that play list, and over your home network, it will be sent to a DVR hooked up to that TV. If you fall asleep or get a phone call, the show will be there, waiting for you. If you did fall asleep, when you woke up you could move into your bedroom and also watch the show from bed, getting it again from the main server. The next morning, you'll go back over the master play list, deleting those shows you watched or realize you'll never get back to, and start again.

Will you also sit down on Sunday afternoon and watch a live sporting event? Of course. And could you channel scan if you are terminally bored? Probably, but with maybe a more limited list of shows to pick from. Law & Order won't be on three channels at once, eight hours a day. Why would it be when you can download a whole season any time you want to?

Call it Television On Demand.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Uh. Carl...we're _already_ doing that. :shrug:


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

But not on all networks and all the time. You're doing that with movies and some shows. I mean everything, outside of live news and sporting events, will be on demand.

Tonight, if you want to watch CSI: Crime Scene Investigation, you have to wait until CBS broadcasts it at 9 PM EDT. In my scenario, you could watch it earlier, or later even if you forgot to set your DVR. You'd just download it.


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

10 years from now, there will be no Dish or DirecTV. These will be the only companies remaining because they have bought out everybody else...

1) Wal-Mart
2) AT&T
3) McDonalds/Coca-Cola

All of the products you buy and all the services that are provided to you will come from these 3 companies.


----------



## jayn_j (Dec 15, 2002)

A cynical view:

OTA stations will be transmitting the basic cable to most Americans by lowering resolution to 320i and creating 30 subchannels per transmitter. They will have learned how to encode these channels and there will be an OTA subscription model to receive casble channels OTA. The FCC will write legislation to support broadcast exclusivity of subscription channels within a DMA.

Cable will die.

A single satellite company will survive. Its business model will be to provide a wide variety of programming by streaming it to a very large hard disc, where it will be accessed on demand as PPV content. There will be no live channels, thus saving the bandwidth required to show 15 repeats of the XYZZY show every week. The cable and broadcast networks will be relegated to those who don't want to pay for premium content.

All of the above networks will continue to evolve toward a common format and dumb down until they all have a rotating three hour block of a reality show, a reality competition, a 'news' show that reports celebrity gossip, a 'real' news show that only reports political scandals and an episode of Law and Order.


----------

